# mesh bed rails for co sleeping?



## autumnfairy76 (Oct 14, 2007)

I was thinking of getting one so DS can't fall out of bed and I can still nurse laying on either side of him.

Are they safe? What kind do you use? Any recommendations? I'm not interested in any of the big roll-pillow type/ super-expensive barriers.

Thanks!!


----------



## thegreenbeagle (Dec 14, 2009)

I use the $30 American Baby one from Babies R Us. I felt a lot better using it once my son was rolling over. I do wish I got the extra long one though. It's fairly stable. Now that DS is pulling up on things, I have to take him out of the bed if he's going to be alone. It's not perfect, but I think it's better than nothing!


----------



## mamazee (Jan 5, 2003)

I think a small baby could get caught between the rail and the bed and could suffocate. I've used one with an older child and if I remember right, the rail is not secure up against the mattress without a gap, and without any give which could lead to a gap, which is what I would look for. It seems like toddlers would probably be too big for that to happen. I wouldn't use a mesh bed rail with a baby, though.


----------



## akind1 (Jul 16, 2009)

We used a Munchkin one (at Target, one of the few reasonably priced that works on a king sized bed) with DS from about 6 months through 10 months. If it fits properly, there really shouldn't be any gap. I also liked the height of it; it is fairly tall. I have since given it to a friend to use with her babe, he is 11 months now, and they enjoy it.

DS still co-sleeps (from about 4 or 5 a.m. until 7-9 a.m) and we no longer use the bedrail. He hasn't tried to get off the bed, usually walks to edge and asks to get down. Or, rarely, goes down feet first, the way we have taught him to get down off of chairs and sofas.


----------



## PatioGardener (Aug 11, 2007)

I use this one http://www.safety1st.com/can/eng/Products/Home-Safety/Bed-Rails/Details/204-09100-Secure-Lock-Bed-Rail and I really like it. There is NO space between the product and the mattress. DS is at the age where he will take off head first at a fast crawl and launch himself off the bed if given the opportunity. I like that there is a barrier between him and the floor.


----------



## autumnfairy76 (Oct 14, 2007)

Patiogardener, I like that one you linked to and it seems safer than others I have seen. Thank you!!


----------



## PatioGardener (Aug 11, 2007)

The thing to remember/take into consideration is the distance between the bed rail and the wall/head of the bed. There should be 18 inches (according to the manufacturer) of space before the rail begins, to prevent entrapment and suffocation. I guess falling out of bed through the gap is preferred over entrapment and suffocation!

Anyway, it works for me when I am in bed with DS, but he has now started to crawl in his sleep, so naps are no longer safe.


----------



## katelove (Apr 28, 2009)

We use the First Years rails. They are adjustable so they fit tightly against the mattress. I can't even slide my hand down to tuck the sheet in. We love them. Not only for the security but they make the bed "bigger" as DH and I can lie against the rails without falling off the mattress. It's good support for side lying feeding too or for stopping your pillow falling off.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002V2JXTY/ref=pd_lpo_k2_dp_sr_1?pf_rd_p=1278548962&pf_rd_s=lpo-top-stripe-1&pf_rd_t=201&pf_rd_i=B0002JE9CE&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=0WTYQJ3WS247ZJJRXWGB


----------



## katelove (Apr 28, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PatioGardener*
> Anyway, it works for me when I am in bed with DS, but he has now started to crawl in his sleep, so naps are no longer safe.


Yup, we put the mattress on the floor when that started. We left the rails on though so we can lean against them and so J can practice her standing


----------

